# HARC Instructional Clinics



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

We are going to try adding something new to the HARC Races this year. We are going to try to do a tutorial session before each race, with varying common topics related to off-road racing. This weekend's tutorial will be held at 12:00PM at the track, and will be conducted by Jason Branham. The topic of instruction/discussion for this race will be "Tire Gluing". This is a problem that has plagued most of us at one point or another, and can become a bit of an art-form once you get it right. Many people struggle with this, and Jason is graciously donating his time to demonstrate gluing up a set of tires, and will hold a brief Q&A session afterwards.

Over the coming year, the instructors and topics will change. We are looking at topics like Nitro tuning, Electric Motor/Battery/ESC setup, suspension setup, etc. 

I've looked into this for some time now, but haven't had the time to do it all myself&#8230;&#8230;..thanks to Jason and other for stepping up and helping out our newbies!


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys, I just wanted to repost Courtney's post from the HARC Rd. 1 thread because I wanted to start a new discussion on what kind of topics you would like covered at HARC events. This is for you/HARC racers so I feel this will be the best way in catering to what you want help and instruction about.

I wanted to start this Instructional Clinic Series because there are still quite a few people who are intimidated to race because of lack of knowledge in getting started to intermediates who just want to learn more about proper techniques involving racing, motor tuning, correct lines to drive, how to glue tires with out gluing a tire to hand, etc....

I personally will not be able to attend every HARC race so we will have other knowledgeable RC people step in to make sure there is some kind of instruction at each HARC event.

If you have suggestions on what you would like covered or want more discussion on what has been covered then give your thoughts here. 

I have been wanting to do this for quite sometime and it makes perfect since to partner up with Courtney and HARC because the bigger Houston turn outs and new faces show up for these events. Plus it will be a reason for “new Houston RC enthusiast” to come out to be a part of and to build the Houston Area RC community.

Thanks and I hope this will be a good thing for Houston RC!


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Your talking in third person, is it you holdimg the class or someone else.

If would like to attend a class on vehicle setup, (droop, camber, etc.) also on baseline engine tuning if that is offered.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

When you said clinic I thought feild dressing fingers and cuts
From Mark The Chainsaw Morrows car....haha


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rubin, did you read the first post? I will be giving the clinic on Saturday but since I will not ne able to make every race then someone will step in (hopefully) and help out then. 

The points you listed can and will be covered, as I know you need serious help in this area...lol

Just to keep it simple the points you listed above should be covered one at a time so its easier to remember what was discussed.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

This reminds me of what use to be held when I started racing. Very helpful and taught me a lot. 

Thumbs up to all those involved.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

I need to go to JB's driving school!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

im with you labrat, im waiting on the driving clinic.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes i agree great idea..Off the top of my head i can think of some racers that really know Set up and Tuning a few tips from those guys would help most of us tons..


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

i would like to know setups for diff track conditions, hard packed vs. loamy dirt


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

I will not be at every harc race but can help anyone that has any questions as well. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I am requesting the "How to win!!" class. 

lol.


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

lol,


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Please copy and paste if you have something to add so we can keep a running list.

So we got:

1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks.
2. Driving clinic


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I would be willing to do a track walk before qualifying starts to go over the lines I take, trouble spots to avoid, and when to "go for it" and when to back off kinds of scenarios. 

Most people I know and watch never walk the track before the start of practice and most of the time this why "they" keep hitting the wrong spot of a jump or pipe lap after lap. It's funny to hear them say "man I can't get that section down and keep running into the same pipe in the same spot" not even realizing that the strait away is not even strait...lol.

If you walk the track and pick your spots then you're more likely to concentrate staying on the line instead of blowing corners that totally ruin you set up and approach to the next jump or corner causing in lost time.

You should get into a habit every time you go to a track/race, like:

1.	Set up your camp
2.	Go sign up, this would help get everything running on schedule so the directors are not chasing everyone down to get signed up.
3.	Go take a look at the track, walk the track so you have an idea of what and what not to do once you get on the track.
4.	Make sure your car is track ready before you go run on the track. This way you’re not running back and forth trying to get everything done while wasting valuable practice.
5.	Take extra tires with you so you’re not running back to you pit once you know the tires you’re running are not going to work, saving time again.

This is just an example but still things I try my best to go by to make the day go by easier and more relaxed.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> 4. Make sure your car is track ready before you go run on the track. .


VERY IMPORTANT!!!!!

If you're all worked up at the start of the day because you're scrambling to get your car put back together or something, it's hard to recover from that feeling of anxiousness when it comes time to race. Not to mention it turns a fun day into a work day.......


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

Here's my addition

1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks.
2. Driving clinic 
*3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)*


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Jason,
Thanks for tip #2. I can't tell you guys how frustrating it is to setup heats 5 times because people keep coming in late who have been on the track for hours.

My addition: How to make a lap in under two minutes after a liter of crown.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

darrenwilliams said:


> My addition: How to make a lap in under two minutes after a liter of crown.


+1


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you get your money back if you break during practice, and don't have spare parts?


darrenwilliams said:


> Jason,
> Thanks for tip #2. I can't tell you guys how frustrating it is to setup heats 5 times because people keep coming in late who have been on the track for hours.
> 
> My addition: How to make a lap in under two minutes after a liter of crown.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

JANKEII said:


> Can you get your money back if you break during practice, and don't have spare parts?


 I think he meant at the last minute before they shut the track and start the drivers meeting
But very good point though.....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

skillett said:


> I think he meant at the last minute before they shut the track and start the drivers meeting
> But very good point though.....


I can't speak for the other tracks but I will refund at The River if you have not started a qualifier just to get things moving. We had a noon START time last Saturday and I only had 21 people signed up at noon. Over 30 more entries after noon and we weren't able to start until 1:00. Lots of people complain about how late races run. It helps a lot if we can start on time.

I am considering a cutoff 30 minutes before start time. If you don't make it, you miss first round qualifiers. Also considering, No practice until your entry is paid. I don't want to do this because it is a hassle for me to police it and I am there to have fun.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANKEII said:


> Can you get your money back if you break during practice, and don't have spare parts?


Chuck, Even though that seems like good question, I have not been anywhere around here, HARC or club race, where you can't get your money back if you are unable to make the races.

Anywere else, like traveling out of town, you should have the parts or why would you spend all the extra money going to a bigger race or to another town to race in the first place?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I think what Jason is doing for our local racing is great.
I would be glad to help anyway possible.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

maybe we can do a talk on tires. 
tread patterns. compounds. and foams


----------



## 4merstatechamp (Jan 9, 2010)

We need to put on a clinic about *CORNER MARSHALLING*! Maybe Mark can show us how to bust ***!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Corner marshalling is simple. Light a cigarette and pull out your cell phone.

Better yet, if your name is Jason B, and you are at the nitro invites, you can drag a chair to the spot you are watching and sit down. LMAO!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

4merstatechamp said:


> We need to put on a clinic about *CORNER MARSHALLING*! Maybe Mark can show us how to bust ***!


Mark can give us a clinic on "how to get a corner marshall's attention aka turtle revving your motor"


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Donnie Hayden said:


> Corner marshalling is simple. Light a cigarette and pull out your cell phone.
> 
> Better yet, if your name is Jason B, and you are at the nitro invites, you can drag a chair to the spot you are watching and sit down. LMAO!


?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks.
2. Driving clinic 
3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)
4. Corner Marshalling


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

jbranham50 said:


> 1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks.
> 2. Driving clinic
> 3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)
> 4. Corner Marshalling


5. How to pit


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Add to the list:

-Electric motor/battery selection, gearing, runtime, etc.
-Car Cleaning/Maintenance points
-Pre-race checklist (i.e. walk track, check radio/electronics functionality, check motor/clutch/fuel/filter, etc)
-Understanding the timing/scoring system
-Radio settings


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Do we ask question during or after the clinic is finish. Probaly be there for ever, if ask questions during clinic.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Jason, it was at the Invite in Victoria a few years back. You were sitting in a chair at the end of the straight lol


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

My bad bro, that was Frosty. I had to dig back a few years into the pics


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

_1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks._
_2. Driving clinic _
_3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)_
_4. Corner Marshalling_
_5. How to pit_
_6. Electric motor/battery selection, gearing, runtime, etc._
_7. Car Cleaning/Maintenance points_
_8. Pre-race checklist (i.e. walk track, check radio/electronics functionality, check motor/clutch/fuel/filter, etc)_
_9. Understanding the timing/scoring system_
_10. Radio settings _

Donnie, Then that was a bad example, Don't sit in chairs while marshalling.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's Frosty in that picture.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I posted right above it lol. Is Frosty still racing anywhere?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

add tire selection to the clinic


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

jbranham50 said:


> _1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks._
> _2. Driving clinic _
> _3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)_
> _4. Corner Marshalling_
> ...


I will try to dig up my pics of Cody King, Sittin Marshall extrodinare, Nitro pit, a few years ago..Not good mojo fo sure.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> add tire selection to the clinic


+1


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*I dunno*



Donnie Hayden said:


> Yeah, I posted right above it lol. Is Frosty still racing anywhere?


 That's a funny pic....
I havent seen him in a while, great guy, superfast racer...


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

Jason,
Heard the clinic went really well. Thanks for sharing your info.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem. I thought it went well and wish there could have been more people. Next time I think getting the track shut down while the clinic is going on will grow involvement.

Hope it helped answer some questions to thoes who werer there.


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Hey Jason - I've been meaning to get on here to say thanks. Even though tire gluing is pretty straightforward, I did learn some stuff and picked up some good tips. I think it's always helpful to see how other guys do things and/or solve problems.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

I couldnt make it so maybe one of you guys I talk to "on the REG." (stolen from Kenny Powers) can share later...-JasonB, thanks for implementing this into the series - the effort and info is much appreciated ... Ryan


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

when is the next class and is it possible to make it on tuning? I still have hell getting my motor to stay smokin and making decent power


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Go electric lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Admitting you have a problem is the first step. Now repeat after me. "Hi, I'm ******* and I graduated with honors from the Mike Garrett School of Lean 'er Out."


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

if ******* goes electric, im sure he would have the motor smokin lol


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

*******, come learn electric with me.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Stop pulling them shims out and they run better ....llol
Come see me and I'll help you.


----------



## racin_redneck (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, Im *******, Im currently enrolled at the Screw it, I will buy another one University......


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

******* in a university. that is the funny part.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have some motors in the for sale section. I could go ahead and lean them out 6-12 hours for you at no additional charge. You would like the Sirio. It has a lot of Top End. Can't imagine how fast it would go (for a while) with you tuning it.

Your doing better. It has been at least two years since I saw sparks coming out of your pipe. lol


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok guys, I just wanted to bring this up for this weekends HARC race. I'm still not 100% sure I'm going to be able to make it so I will get with someone (Morrow I think) to help with the next clinic.

So here are the topics that "you" wanted addressed so lets here it for what the majority would like covered next.

_1. Car set-up/how to adjust to different types of tracks.
2. Driving clinic 
3. How to tell when you belong in a different class(up or down)
4. Corner Marshalling
5. How to pit
6. Electric motor/battery selection, gearing, runtime, etc.
7. Car Cleaning/Maintenance points
8. Pre-race checklist (i.e. walk track, check radio/electronics functionality, check motor/clutch/fuel/filter, etc)
9. Understanding the timing/scoring system
10. Radio settings 

_


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

I vote 8


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

sounds good to me.

I would like to do it around 10:30 or 11:00. That way it will give the guys a chance to apply it to their race day.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Mark for taking on this task.......I will call you later today.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Mark.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

I vote #1


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Chuck you would not like my 2cents on that. 
I very seldom change anything.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

if at all.


----------



## JANKEII (Feb 2, 2006)

How about you tell us your top 3 you would like to teach? Then we can pick.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Jason left off #11: How to have perfect hair. All the time.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Nick, Some things just cannot be taught my friend. You may check your class electives for Hair 101, I think Mark started that class at Stephen F. Austin...lol


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Just looked, there isn't a full course for it. They do however cover it in a class I found called "How to lose in style 203." Notice it's a bit of an advanced class. Prerequisites include, "More throttle fixes everything 101" and "How to get a marshals attention."


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry but I have been corrected. Mark has his Masters in Science of Perfecthairology; Hair 101 is just the freshman level course. I think Mark said he was pretty advanced already so his freshman year he got to skip 101 and go to the sophomore level Hair 201.

But I was correct about the part where Mark did have a hand in the creation of the Perfect Hair degree, mainly because SFA wanted his money but he could not get accepted into any of the other schools.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

He wrote his Thesis on "What to do on a bad hair day".


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Perfecthairology..........LMAO!!


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

jbranham50 said:


> He wrote his Thesis on


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA

Yall are just jealous, all of you crome domes.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Is this the SFA Perfecthairology graduate?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

No, thats just plain scary.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

I just threw up on my keyboard........


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

How did you get a picture of the dean of the department?


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

mmorrow said:


> How did you get a picture of the dean of the department?


I just did a google search for SFA grad perfect hair and it came up with Justin Bieber, Phil Spector and this guy. 
So I just assumed!

So have y'all decided what the clinic going to be about?

My vote is for 1,2, or 8.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> Is this the SFA Perfecthairology graduate?


That's Mark! His wife showed me that picture last time I was over at his house! lol!


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I would like do a driving clinic with a track walk. I bet who ever attends could knock some time of off their lap times. I will see if Darren can have the loop live most of the morning. That means you will need to get signed up ASAP so that you can check out your lap times. My plan is to do a track walk then followed by a short driving clinic with your cars. I would like this to last about 20 or 30 mins. If we do it around 11:00 am that should give the guys a chance to run on the track for another hour.

I will be glad to answer any other topic questions anytime. Not sure if I will always know the answer though.

As far as setup. I would down load the XRay book. Then start making notes from there. I still see JB with his out at the track.


----------



## fast1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I will go walk the track, I have done this many times, and I aint the fastest, bt it helps, looking at the track lets you know where the f'ed up spots are, and the Hudy set up guide is as good as we in RC got... Nothin wrong with a walk on the river with a Speedoo wearing Mullit sportin fast one...


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Monkey. I think


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

I want to show breaking points, prefered lines, bail out spots, faces of the jumps, predicting track changes thoughout your race day, and parts of the track to make up time.


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

*XRAY book*

www.team*xray*.com/team*xray*/showfile.php?file_id=4461

Here it is.....



mmorrow said:


> I would like do a driving clinic with a track walk. I bet who ever attends could knock some time of off their lap times. I will see if Darren can have the loop live most of the morning. That means you will need to get signed up ASAP so that you can check out your lap times. My plan is to do a track walk then followed by a short driving clinic with your cars. I would like this to last about 20 or 30 mins. If we do it around 11:00 am that should give the guys a chance to run on the track for another hour.
> 
> I will be glad to answer any other topic questions anytime. Not sure if I will always know the answer though.
> 
> As far as setup. I would down load the XRay book. Then start making notes from there. I still see JB with his out at the track.


----------

